# Florida?



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone here live in Florida, or at least near Florida??


----------



## lonesomeguy (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in Orlando. How about you?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Jacksonville.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

St.Petersburg area


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Tampa/clearwater area.. :um


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Scorpius said:


> Tampa/clearwater area.. :um


Aw, that's where one of my good online buddies are from. x3

I will seriously try my best to attend a gathering if it's ever initiated. It has to be in Jacksonville though. I don't want to have to tell the rest of my family about this. :doh


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

miami here


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

goin to clearwater tomorrow night for a concert


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

what concert?


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

its a bunch of local bands, St.valentines massacre, dead heroes, Must...Not...Kill and acouple of others. its at Gasoline Alley.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

i live in kissimmee. seriously we need to have a meetup!


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

ive done a meetup with someone from here before, man, is it nerve racking hehe. And me and her have been going out for about 6 months now


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

HTF said:


> ive done a meetup with someone from here before, man, is it nerve racking hehe. And me and her have been going out for about 6 months now


aww thats really cool!


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

hehe Thanks


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd love a meetup!! I live in Kissimmee/Poinciana. The only thing that sucks is that I can't drive... My mom would have to take me if anything.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

That is cool, HTF!  Congrats.

Xtina_Xposed, we could probably get someone to pick you up, lol.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa, Thank you!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

No prob.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

A South Florida meetup was _attempted_ a couple months back but never materialized...there was just a lot of talk and bad communication.

I did end up meeting with someone, we went to a restaurant and just talked...it was alright. I thought he was cool but was too anxious to call him again, and he never called me again either. I guess I thought he didn't like me (because he never called again) so that made me anxious and I just gave up. Really upset me too b/c I'm thinking, "even someone else with SA who I thought I connected with finds me boring". :/

I'd love to have a meetup down here though...for real this time! Lol

So here I go (again). South Florida anyone?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Moving tomorrow from Tampa to St. Pete. A meet up would be the bee's knees.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Melbourne here. I would love a meet-up! Maybe one in Orlando for all the central Florida SASers?


----------



## Absurd (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd go, I'll be in the Orlando area until mid-August, then I'll be in Gainesville


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

So anyone in the Orlando area willing to host it? Or know of any good public place to have it (park or restaurant or something?)

I really want this to happen!


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Ooo I want to go!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't been to Orlando in a long time but I'm feeling compelled to do some research on some places that would be good place to meet. I like Whitney's suggestions on either a park or restaurant. Any preferences from anyone who'd like to attend?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> I haven't been to Orlando in a long time but I'm feeling compelled to do some research on some places that would be good place to meet. I like Whitney's suggestions on either a park or restaurant. Any preferences from anyone who'd like to attend?


If you all decide on Disney World I'll be attending :b


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> If you all decide on Disney World I'll be attending :b


I'll be riding the tea cups all day, my friend. You can join me... if you're man enough!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> I'll be riding the tea cups all day, my friend. You can join me... if you're man enough!


If only I was still allowed around the kiddy rides... the authorities put and to that a long time ago...:hug

(For a 20 year old I use too much pedophile humour :um)


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump. Any updates?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Nothing yet on my end, I'm afraid. I hope I didn't scare everyone away :O


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess we need someone to take charge.... any one want that job?


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ahhh, taking charge.

I remember when we were doing a South Florida meetup, I was the "Take Charge Guy"! Felt great...although only one person showed up.

If you guys in Central Florida want to get something going you should hurry up before you all forget or don't care anymore. You might try my approach: I put my cell # up and said "okay if you guys want to meet up, text me and I'll work it out" and it worked just fine. 

Otherwise its just gonna be post, after post, after post until...nothing happens!


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Fine, I'll take charge.. 8)

Next meeting will be next year...we now have one year to plan it all out and make it the perfect day.. 



Unless it rains... :shock


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

how about we all meet at downtown disney? heres my # 863-837-0162,text me and we'll plan something!


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Meet up with more than one or two people could be too stressful for some, including me.
Depends on where you go and what you do also counts.
Personally, I'm down to ride bike, exercise, not much else.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

There you go "Christ in Me", just gotta put it out there, I know it's not easy. It worked for me; I hope you guys can get something going up there!

Hey "WTF" I'm in Miami as well. I'm down to meet up and go cycling..just got a new road bike!


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

im cool to go wherever everyone else wants to go,bike riding is a great idea!


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Arrested Development said:


> That sounds like it involves sweating lol I would go in three months though. Of course, there could always be more than one meet up. I was trying to think of something not as touristy as Disney. I am trying to plan a trip to St. Pete to see an art exhibit, but I don't know if anyone would be interested in that.


Salvador Dali museum?


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

oooh that sounds good too wherever everyone else wants to go im there!!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Arrested Development said:


> The exhibit I was referring to is this:
> 
> http://moreanartscenter.org/chihuly/page.php?cat_id=10
> 
> But there are a number of different galleries in St. Pete.


Looks interesting. If there's anything happening in the St. Pete area, I'm there.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

hehe I live about 20 mins or so away from the Dali Museum. Love it there, been at least 5 times hehe.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Art exhibit would be awesome. >.<


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

might cut down on the awkwardness hehe... don't have anything to say... just look at some paintings


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm just hear to encourage all you Floridites to have a meetup! America is really slacking in this department lately, hopefully ya'll can pull the U.S up to Canada's and Australia's level in terms of SAS meetups:roll


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah i live right on the largo seminole border.(right Park Blvd and Starkey rd. if you remember hehe) yeah it pretty nice here, a bit to crowded for my taste though.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

hehe yes indeed.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

the dali museum sounds good to me,i love his paintings!


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Aww, I wish I could go, but it's 2 hours away from me. Boo hoo


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Xtina_Xposed said:


> Aww, I wish I could go, but it's 2 hours away from me. Boo hoo


 ride with me


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok. Thanks and see you later too haha


----------



## flyingkangaroo (Jan 2, 2009)

*reply*

Im in port saint lucie, Ive been trying to find a reason to go on a road trip, I like the museum idea, I also just got a new bike
Chris


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Arrested Development said:


> So, now the next question; when?


 This.
i can do whenever but i need to know 2 weeks in advance so i can request off


----------



## meloyelo (Aug 3, 2010)

Fort Lauderdale anyone?


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

so u guys doing the meet up at the museum?


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

meloyelo said:


> Fort Lauderdale anyone?


I Know there are a few members from the Miami area, probably find them in another florida thread in this section.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I prefer the Treasure Island Fun Center over art


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

mbp86 said:


> I prefer the Treasure Island Fun Center over art


hehe thats like 5 min away from me, though i've never been there


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I haven't been to it either since it was relocated


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

wasn't it actually out on treasure island before it got moved?


----------



## meloyelo (Aug 3, 2010)

HTF said:


> I Know there are a few members from the Miami area, probably find them in another florida thread in this section.


Thank you


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

meloyelo said:


> Thank you


  your welcome


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

HTF said:


> so u guys doing the meet up at the museum?


 im still down for a meetup at the museum


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

okay everyone,its september and its reallllly slow at my job so im going to be getting a lot of free time,so lets get this meetup going!!!


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

^ I agree!! I was thinking after wards we could all go out for lunch or something to get to know one another  

We need to pick a specific date that will be great for everyone and know who will be attending.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Xtina_Xposed said:


> ^ I agree!! I was thinking after wards we could all go out for lunch or something to get to know one another .


This is an awesome idea!!!
I literally work 1-2 days a week now so any day should be fine for me


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump? Lol.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

South said:


> Anything going on in south florida????


I've been trying for almost a year to get something started...no luck as of yet.

I'm in Miami.


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

Supposedly there might be something going on in ft. lauderdale but i don't know anything about it.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm in Palm Beach County.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I live in Hillsborough in Tampa if meetups are still going on...


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

***Bump*** 

Any Central Florida people want to hang out still?


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm headed to a meetup on Sunday at Cypress Point Park if anyone is interested.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

^ Aww, I'm in Kissimmee. Wish I could go.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Xtina_Xposed said:


> ^ Aww, I'm in Kissimmee. Wish I could go.


Ahh that sucks, thats like 1 1/2 hrs away right? Got an email earlier and said it will be at 4:00.


----------



## Merqutio (Oct 21, 2004)

Tampa Bay area here!


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

holy sh*te..batman is in tampa bay area..lol
I can sleep safe now.. :b


----------



## Merqutio (Oct 21, 2004)

Scorpius said:


> holy sh*te..batman is in tampa bay area..lol
> I can sleep safe now.. :b


I'm here to serve!  You know how to get in contact with me if there is ever trouble in the Bay. :wink


----------



## Scottican (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello from Tallahassee. :boogie


----------



## brindin (Nov 15, 2010)

Palm Beach.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Anybody here from South Florida (Miami)?

We're trying (once again) to get a meetup going!


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

Jacksonville here. I went to college in Orlando so I'm willing to meet there too since I have one friend I can stay with. But if anyone from Jacksonville wants to hang out just PM me. I'm always looking for people to go explore the town with.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

If anyone is interested, we are trying to get a meetup going in the next couple weeks: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/south-florida-meetup-115356/#post1798558


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Bump, anybody from/near Tampa Florida interested in a meetup?


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

shynesshellasucks said:


> Bump, anybody from/near Tampa Florida interested in a meetup?


Do you play soccer as your avatar suggests?..lol


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Scorpius said:


> Do you play soccer as your avatar suggests?..lol


Not really lol. I watch it on tv that's about it. Interested in a meetup?


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

if any of you have skype i'd love to talk. i'm from jacksonville, fl and my username is napturalcurls. feel free to add me. i only have the text option available since my laptop decided to die and it had the web camera.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Bump. The meeting I went to a couple months ago was cool, but a little awkward. We had some cool conversation going, but I think some people had more severe anxiety than others. It would be cool to get another one going.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

hickorysmoked said:


> Bump. The meeting I went to a couple months ago was cool, but a little awkward. We had some cool conversation going, but I think some people had more severe anxiety than others. It would be cool to get another one going.


I would go if you get a big enough group. I also reside in Tampa.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

If a tampa meet happens I would definetly be down for it.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I went from a group from meetup.com. I've never met anyone from this site though. I'd definitely be down for going to one, but I suck at organizing things.


----------



## sunshine0505 (May 16, 2011)

I live near Orlando, but I have ties to Jacksonville, Tampa and Gainesville (I'm not a drug dealer, I promise lol). I went to college and/or have family in those cities. If anyone wants to meetup I'm down! I think it would be a little less awkward if we PM'd or texted each other before meeting. So, at least we have something to go off of when we meet...


----------



## Avie (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey!! I live in the Tampa Bay Area too. : ) Let's do this!!

We should all do an online meet up first. Skype is the way to do it! We could conference call/cam whatever everyone who's interested in the meet up. Then we can all maybe decide to hang out somewhere. 

Idk.. who's organizing?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Avie said:


> Idk.. who's organizing?


I thought about trying to organize a tampa meet but I am terrible at organizing lol. I think there is enough of us to possibly do a meet up.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

How about this Saturday or Sunday? I was trying Viper but I kinda forgot man


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

hickorysmoked said:


> How about this Saturday or Sunday? I was trying Viper but I kinda forgot man


Thats alright, I hadn't really thought about it anymore until I just seen more people were posting. I am not sure if I could make it this weekend though but next weekend would probably work good for me.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Next weekend sounds good then. We could bump this every couple days to see who all is down and to pick a place, providing the world doesn't end and all


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

hickorysmoked said:


> Next weekend sounds good then. We could bump this every couple days to see who all is down and to pick a place, providing the world doesn't end and all


 Haha, sounds great!


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I would be down for a meetup, but I work Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Avie (Apr 17, 2011)

:O Sounds good I suppose! Where would we meet up at though? It'd be a bit complicated since we don't know how each other look etc... :/


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm down for a meetup!!! just let me know when and where the skype idea sounds good too!!! i think that would be cool because then we can kinda get to know eachother before we meetup.keep me updated


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Skype sounds like a very good idea


----------



## lina angel (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone from Miami?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Avie (Apr 17, 2011)

Well anyway, if you guys want to do a skype meet up here is my skype name just add me.

And say your from the SAS forum [RE: Tampa Bay Meet Up] so I don't reject you or anything like that.

My name for Skype is avenish : )


----------



## BabyBird23 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, are any of these meetup posts recent. Did you all give up?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah these posts are recent. We have been talking about doing a meetup in tampa sometime.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in the tampa - clearwater area.


----------



## BabyBird23 (May 31, 2011)

Who's we? And why are you still JUST talking about it?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

We are myself and some of the posters above. What do you mean still JUST talking :roll. If you have time to organize a meet go for it. I don't live in tampa so it would be hard for me to organize one.


----------



## BabyBird23 (May 31, 2011)

I've got plenty of time. If only I knew what I was doing. And there is another forum that was from like four years ago, they said they were starting one. Now that I think about it, how akward would it be for a bunch of strangers got together?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah some of the threads are pretty old but there are still alot of active florida members on here. Every meetup I have ever been to has been strangers, it is not as akward as you would think. Somebody though did have a good idea of doing a skype chat first to get to know each other before the meetup.


----------



## BabyBird23 (May 31, 2011)

Umm... what's skype?
:sus


----------



## wavy3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm, I'm going to bump this thread. Anyone interested in a meet-up sometime soon? I'm in central Fl, by the way.


----------



## EvilChopSuey (Jun 26, 2011)

Me and my wife moved from Jacksonville ( whatta dump  )to clearwater , shes lived in Florida her whole life but im still kinda new, If I hadn't fallen in love lika moron I would have been out of here so fast ...but as long as im still here I should atleast make a halfassed attempt at being normal and socializing ...


----------



## wavy3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Heheh. You shouldn't think of it like that! If you'd left, then you wouldn't have fallen in love.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

wavy3, what part of Central Florida do you live?


----------



## wavy3 (Feb 25, 2011)

I live in Orlando. =)


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

OoOo nice! 

You should join http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/orlando-friends/. So far christ~in~me, NerveShock, and I have met already


----------



## wavy3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Xtina_Xposed said:


> OoOo nice!
> 
> You should join http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/orlando-friends/. So far christ~in~me, NerveShock, and I have met already


Cool! I will.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

theres a meetup in miami comming up on another site, send me a message for details if anyof you are interested in comming


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I live south of Tampa near Bradenton but a Tampa Bay meetup would be cool with me. Anyone interested?


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I live in Gainesville. =)


----------



## isurfallday (Nov 7, 2011)

Miami said:


> theres a meetup in miami comming up on another site, send me a message for details if anyof you are interested in comming


 I am in Miami, anyone want to go to the art basel?


----------

